# Word Bearers Dark Apostle



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

I always loved the design of the Word Bearers. The concept of Chaos Chaplains is too hard to pass up, so I went ahead and convert a Dark Apostle.

Here is the assembled mini.

















Let me know what you think. I will be applying paint soon.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks pretty damn awesome to me mate. I'm no expert but the only thing that sticks out to me is the way the err groin cloak (is that the right term?) sort of curls up against gravity as if it's being rolled out.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool model. The only thing I'd pick at is the mace. It looks very top heavy. I think some sort of counter weight on the end of the haft would make a difference.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good choice of parts.

The chain over cloth tabard looks a little odd to me; I feel it would look better with just cloth.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

I have changed the mace/crozius to a much smaller one.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a cool model, I can't wait to see it painted up

+rep


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

lookign sweet to say the least! Do the awesome conversion proud with a kick ass paint job!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mrchaos said:


> I have changed the mace/crozius to a much smaller one.


Looks much better. A bit more manageable. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Praise Lorgar, it is done.

A fun piece to paint and convert. I have been reading Daemon World and the book feature some Word Bearers. I couldn't help but make this badboy.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome conversion and great paint job! I always love seeing Word Bearers stuff 

+Rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the palette on the armour; especially the deep shade on the metals.

However, the dark tips to the flames look too dark even for a guttering/smoky flame.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic job from start to finish. I love the darker red tones. Well done.


----------



## Mrchaos (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments people. I have a special suprise once my blog hits 40,000 views.


----------

